# ISPConfig FTP Zugang einrichten



## serverboy (28. März 2009)

Hallo, wie kann ich FTP Zugänge in ISPConfig einrichten.


----------



## Till (28. März 2009)

http://www.howtoforge.de/howto/ispconfig-2x-erste-schritte/


----------



## serverboy (28. März 2009)

Besten dank, habe vergessen für den ersten ISP Benutzer mit Admin Privilegien einzustellen. Also bei Administrator hatte ich kein Häkchen gesetzt.


----------



## serverboy (28. März 2009)

Kannst du mir bitte auch sagen wie der Virtueller Seiten Pfad ist z.B. mit der http://var/www/web3 wo man die Webseite sehen kann bevor ein Domain vorhanden ist?


----------



## Till (29. März 2009)

Du kannst Seiten nicht sehen wenn die Domain nicht auf den server veweist. Du kannst aber natürlich vorab eine  Eintrag in der hosts datei auf Deiner Workstation machen.


----------



## serverboy (29. März 2009)

Zitat von Till:


> Du kannst Seiten nicht sehen wenn die Domain nicht auf den server veweist. Du kannst aber natürlich vorab eine  Eintrag in der hosts datei auf Deiner Workstation machen.


Doch kann ich! Vielleicht habe ich die frage nicht ausreichend formuliert. Es gibt eine URL was direkt die Webseite zeigt ohne einen Domain zu haben bevor ein Domain noch freigeschaltet ist. Hatte ich bei meinem alten Server Anbieter. Dort hatte ich zwar "Confixx Pro" aber hat glaube ich damit nichts zu tun. Es war unter Standard-Domain.


----------



## Till (29. März 2009)

Confixx ist nicht ISPConfig. Wenn Du also irgend was unter Confixx machen kannst, dann heißt das nicht dass Du es auch unter ISPConfig machen kannst. das ist ungefähr so als ob Du sagst dass Dein Scanner unter Windows geht und unter Linux aber nicht und beides sind doe Betriebssysteme.


----------



## serverboy (29. März 2009)

Schade, das es keine Einstellungen für Standard-Domain bei ISPConfig gibt. Habe auch bemerkt das es keinen Webmailer bei ISPConfig gibt muss man selber installieren. Aber dafür ist es ja Kostenlos man kann es auf neue Versionen updaten.


----------



## Till (29. März 2009)

> Schade, das es keine Einstellungen für Standard-Domain bei ISPConfig gibt.


Was soll denn bitte ien Standrd Domain sein? Wenn du templates meinst, die werden in ISPConfig auf den Client angewendet und nicht auf die Website, da das flexibler ist.



> Habe auch bemerkt das es keinen Webmailer bei ISPConfig gibt muss man selber installieren. Aber dafür ist es ja Kostenlos man es auf neue Versionen updaten.


Warum sollte es auch. Man muss das rad nicht ständig neu erfinden, es gibt mehr als genug gute Webmailer die alle mit ISPConfig funktionieren.


----------



## serverboy (29. März 2009)

Habe leider keine Deutsche Beschreibung gefunden. Kannst du mir eine zeigen? Und welchen Webmailer kannst du mir als erfahrener Person empfehlen? Danke.


----------



## serverboy (29. März 2009)

> Was soll denn bitte eine Standard-Domain sein?


Eine Standard-Domain ist das z.B. *http://web3.v1234.abieter.de/* dürfte kaum mit einem Server-Verwaltungsprogramm zu tun haben.


----------

